# Tamedog (frontflip)



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

not that hard, as hard as a 360 imo... but practice the same rotation on flat ground first (no air). once you get the rotation down, try it off a few knuckles. then in soft pow. make sure you know how to do it clean before working it on big jumps.

i got a really bad ankle sprain when i tried to take this straight to M-L jumps =(


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I drop the lead shoulder....Hard. and tuck your knee in to speed up the rotation some ( I havent done any off big jumps yet, just small to medium drop-offs) 
Definately wanna practice on powder days. Under rotation on groomers/hardpack hurts.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea ive seen the shoulder being a major part of the rotation

what about poping off the nose, any tips?


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Im still learning myself, but I have landed a few so take it for what its worth.

I do mine off of drop-offs, making it so I dont need too much pop for height. I just apply weight to the tail going into the drop, and at the last second (just before nose hits the drop-off) roll that weight over the nose and follow through with my whole body, starting with dropping my shoulder. As long as you fully commit, you should get enough rotation to have your feet under you even on the smaller drops.

Better advise will probably be along shortly....Lots of knowledge here!


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

the key for me is to remember to pop and get some height, its too easy when your thinking about chucking the leading shoulder downwards to forget to pop and you just throw yourself into the ground.

its quite a safe invert to learn though, your gona be doing something unusual to end up landing on your head, your far more likely to land on your arse


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

so what is the best way to get the pop and height??

like what is the best place to do it off, like the end of a big kicker, or like a small drop off thing in the begining of runs?


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

you could use the back side of a kicker although there likely to be quite hard and steep.... You can use anything though, it only needs to a foot high ...they can be done on the flat if your good at them.

to get the height, just pop a nollie, someone above mentioned that they do like a tial press first, thats what i do, rock your weight onto the back foot then move it forward, pop a nollie and really jump with the front leg, drop the front shoulder, try and tuck the legs and before you know where you are you'll have landed (hopefully on the board)


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok thx guys, i think one of the hardest things to do is actually geeeinnngg myself up and the 1st attempt at it will be the hardest cause ill be so scared of the consequences of doing it wrong, but ill try it and give some feedback on how i went and what ive found the easiest way to do this trick is 
thx OzSnow


----------



## Streloma (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nk5injnq9g
Well thats my try in chile...
I know the landing isnt perfect but that was the first time I ever tried it 
I also think being able to do it on a trampoline (just a side flip) really helps because u get the feel for it and stuff...


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Streloma said:


> First frontflip - YouTube
> Well thats my try in chile...
> I know the landing isnt perfect but that was the first time I ever tried it
> I also think being able to do it on a trampoline (just a side flip) really helps because u get the feel for it and stuff...


Dang that's a pretty good first try... . How'd it feel to land it?


----------



## Streloma (Feb 16, 2011)

connordd said:


> Dang that's a pretty good first try... . How'd it feel to land it?


It felt awesome... Couldnt believe it  Now in janurary gonna practice it and hopefully gonna be good at it hahaha


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Streloma said:


> It felt awesome... Couldnt believe it  Now in janurary gonna practice it and hopefully gonna be good at it hahaha


I bet. I'm gonna wait till a nice pow day in Washington and just go at it.


----------



## Streloma (Feb 16, 2011)

connordd said:


> I bet. I'm gonna wait till a nice pow day in Washington and just go at it.


Yeah powder does help but sometimes you over spin and your nose digs in which isnt very nice haha
My advice just dont try to land like you would normally on the slope, but a bit leaned back and then you should be fine becuase your nose should float above the snow after that. Helps me


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

How much speed u reckon u need?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

depends what you are doing it off but really you shouldnt need to go faster then a decent cruising pace.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to try this trick this winter. 

I don't know why but I feel like I can do this even though I just began straight airs towards the end of last season. giggity.


----------



## Truckguy05 (Oct 16, 2012)

right now the how to video is in the free lessons section of snowboardaddiction.com just FYI


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

FWIW... people who can do them have always told me they are as easy if not easier than doing a 360. You just have to commit...

that said, I never have the balls to commit. I keep telling myself every season, this years the year... i'm gonna fucking do it but every time I get myself all pumped and psyched out I approach a small jump to attempt my first ever tame dog.. I say fuck that... and ride away lol


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Great news.... after two weekends of trying/failing on landing a tamedog. I landed my first tamedog on my first attempt today. It felt amazing.

My local ski hill (Canada Olympic Park), is only icy groomed runs, so I usually get pretty banged up after each attempt. But today they had a nice roller section, and it was a bit warmer too; making the snow a bit softer.

Now I just need to figure out how to land it again. After landing it today. My next 7 attempts I under rotated. and the 8th attempt I over rotated (super scary on a groomed run). All I can remember, was during my first attempt today I had a really good nollie, and it felt like I was spinning in super slow motion.

Also props go to snowboardaddiction, their getting up side down video helped me alot on this trick. Super stoked about landing it today.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

jyuen said:


> ...i'm gonna fucking do it but every time I get myself all pumped and psyched out I approach a small jump to attempt my first ever tame dog.. I say fuck that... and ride away lol


cant get over this exact feeling


----------



## Streloma (Feb 16, 2011)

OzSnow said:


> cant get over this exact feeling


I tried it into powder so for me it was not scary at all. But I guess you just have to be motivated enough to be able to do it.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I was able to land my first few, they were blowing snow into piles on a closed run and you could use the peaks of the hills to flip off of, I'm trying to gety myself to tuck a bit more to make the flip a bit faster.. Once you try it for the first time you'll realize it's not that tricky


----------



## Streloma (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah it is not tricky at all. Just have to do it the first time and then it should be fine


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

when i go out west this year (utah probably) im gonna try this.
They look sick but unfortunately i dont see powder deeper than 6 inches more than once a year at my local hill.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have only tried a few of these. I can land them in powder but the only time i tried it in park i landed right near upside down:laugh: I think its a confidence issue for me, hopefully try em again this year.

For park, what do you guys think would be easier doing it off the lip of a jump or side skipping it and flipping off the knuckle of the landing into the sweet spot?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Seems like it has to be hitting it off the knuckle would be easier.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah after watching some more videos of people doing them i would agree. If i get that then bring i can try some 5 footers hopefully. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

So I've finally started trying them (for 5-6 days now) and can tell you I'm frustrated as he'll that I haven't landed one yet!!!! 

I always seem to get to the point where my tail is facing down (270?) then hit the snow (powder), so underrotating, I do the start really quickly then kinda stop spinning in mid air!! 

Also I'm mostly doing it on my pow stick (163 sick stick) could this be a reason maybe?? (This is because the snow is softest in the mornings and I take my Parker out at night when it's harder

Help me team!!!!!! (Have watched the sa YouTube vid as we'll) 

Thanks alwaysb


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have yet to land it clean either. I want more powder so my balls don't shrink up. But to me it sounds like you need to load the tip a little more and really pop off it. It will give your spin more momentum. But I'm just guessing. I got the spin but I squirrel out on the landing. :dizzy:


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I have yet to land it clean either. I want more powder so my balls don't shrink up. But to me it sounds like you need to load the tip a little more and really pop off it. It will give your spin more momentum. But I'm just guessing. I got the spin but I squirrel out on the landing. :dizzy:


My tail always ends up buried to my bindings in snow (dug in) so I literally stop hahah 

Yea I think I'm popping up and not out cause it's so hard to practice a nollie outward :dunno: 

I do the lean back before going into the pop... But my hands do stay by my side when I take off (because of balance)


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

OzSnow said:


> My tail always ends up buried to my bindings in snow (dug in) so I literally stop hahah
> 
> Yea I think I'm popping up and not out cause it's so hard to practice a nollie outward :dunno:
> 
> I do the lean back before going into the pop... But my hands do stay by my side when I take off (because of balance)


Yea I can't imagine how to practice forward rotating nollie. I could see myself trying it on a trampoline and flying off the side of it. Lol. 

Good luck man. My friend and I will be trying it some more in Breck in a week. Hope it comes together better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

OzSnow said:


> So I've finally started trying them (for 5-6 days now) and can tell you I'm frustrated as he'll that I haven't landed one yet!!!!
> 
> I always seem to get to the point where my tail is facing down (270?) then hit the snow (powder), so underrotating, I do the start really quickly then kinda stop spinning in mid air!!


This sounds to me like there are two possibilities. Either you start doing it the right way, but open your tuck in the air. It's natural if you panic or something like that. The other thing could be that you go into the frontflip with your upper body, but you don't really commit in doing it so you swing your arms, start doing the flip with your torso but don't really transfer the power into your legs. The pop is the key in doing frontflips. Once you get that right, it's a piece of cake. And fun. This is just me guessing, a video would give more info.


----------



## BubblesUSMC (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry I never saw this earlier... I learned these way way long ago before inverts were cool. However I was not only an instructor but the terrain park manager so I MADE myself a SUPER soft landing with a snow gun and worked on these after hours in the wee hours of the night.

I had a full write up on these at snowboardaddicts, I'm pretty sure its still pertinent. first here is a video of some very old footage of me doing these in slow mo for one of the old members of SBA. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdoPlNvJsIs 

1. think of them as a cartwheel not a flip.
2. commitment is key and KEEPING YOUR EYES OPEN.
3. does your local hill have an air-bag? If not find one or a foam pit, anything other then learning them on snow... I got 3 class A concussions from learning these. (they didn't have helmets when I started riding and doing these)
4. Still want to learn them the hard way? OK. You must make sure on the take off that you do not start too early or late off the lip. right as the tip of your board crosses the lip is when I start these.
5. I drop my lead shoulder hard and slightly push off my rear foot. If you have enough speed the jump does the rest... that's what its there for. The only time you need to nollie is if you are doing these off of catwalks or need the rotation to be EXTREMELY fast.
6. if you watch the video (again this is REALLY old footage) you will see I try and reach down to my board. This maintains the tuck, once you start extending the rotation stops dramatically.
7. While tucked I'm looking over my rear shoulder, because when you are upside down this is where you will spot your landing. If you see the ground from the half way point its easy to see where you need to extend to stop the rotation.

Once I got to this point I started adding grabs and leg pumps and other shit... but it CHANGES the rotation speed depending on where you grab and such. So keep that in mind.

I've done so many of these they have honestly become one of my "safety tricks" for testing jumps... its strange I know but again when I first started doing these... it was rare for anyone to be trying this shit on my hill... hell the biggest trick back then was a misty 5. Let me know if that helps and I'll try and dig up the write up I did on these years ago. I think the best part about learning these as early as I did was it allowed me to be REALLY confident in the air when off axis rotations and flips became popular. Now I feel more comfortable off axis then I do on it. 

BUT there is still nothing more epic then a HUGE flat backside one... the control needed for those rotations are just awesome!


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

BubblesUSMC said:


> Sorry I never saw this earlier... I learned these way way long ago before inverts were cool. However I was not only an instructor but the terrain park manager so I MADE myself a SUPER soft landing with a snow gun and worked on these after hours in the wee hours of the night.
> 
> I had a full write up on these at snowboardaddicts, I'm pretty sure its still pertinent. first here is a video of some very old footage of me doing these in slow mo for one of the old members of SBA. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdoPlNvJsIs
> 
> ...




I'm at niesko, Japan ATMs and I don't think they have an airbag available!! 

Ok imma try popping and try grab the board, I really want to just over rotate one, just so I know I can do it 

I will try get a video today, but it is bucketing with powder ATMs here in japan but I'll see


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think they're easier than 360's actually. I learned how to do them off catwalks that drop into a steep run. I think I first tried it at the Basin on a powder day. 

I'd definitely start there or something similar instead of hitting the jump line. IMO…


Edit: Didn't see the 4 pages, Haha. 

I love flips, they're easy and look awesome! The worst one I did was throw one off a lip at Vail into some icy moguls like 3 years ago. I think thats why my shoulder pops out place all the time


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

alright crew, i went out today in the 40cm of snow :yahoo: that niesko recieved overnight and went to the park off a small kicker and tryed and failed, still having the same problem where i kinda stop in mid air (eyes are open) and land with on the tip of the tail of my board

here is a vid of my attempt last night, i notice that my weight when i land is all the way back like im doing a manual or something :dunno:

Tamedog attempt #1 - YouTube

i apologise for the terrible quailty


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks pretty good, you just don't tuck tight enough. When you do frontflips from a spot like that, you either have to tuck tight or pop like crazy. Easiest way to get the full flip is to make yourself as small in the air as possible so you spin faster. The reason why your weight is all the way back is probably the not-spinning-enough. Anyway it's looking pretty good already:thumbsup: just bring your knees closer to your chest and you'll be fine. You can easily over rotate it if you keep the tuck tight long enough


----------

